# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Old used Hyrel, printing safety gear.

## Davo

So, at one time we had some guys from a maker space who wanted some printers. We let them come in and build two out of "cosmetically imperfect" parts, at a great discount, and they went away happy.Fast forward about three years, and one of the printers has been sold to a new user, who contacted me for some help. I told him before he spent any money, to do a free upgrade to v3 and see if he thought this was a project he wanted to invest in.A couple of days later, and...

----------


## curious aardvark

well he's english, bound to get it right :-)

----------

